# BC Pill ?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi girls!I was wondering how much the pill cost for you out there and which ones you're on? I am probably going to have to get it next week, however, I don't have any prescription insurance and this medication for IBS and gastritis is already costing a fortune every month. Any info will be appreciated. I would really appreciate any info from Canadian girls as I am canadian so the Canadian prices would be more useful -however, any info would be much appreciated







Thanks


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Cant help you there , but just wanted to tell that BC pills are free in England and I really think thats how it should be in all countries


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Canuck,I'm on Brevicon which I see you can buy online for US$ 20-30 for a month's worth... my pharmacy co-pay is $5, so that's what I actually pay (lucky me). I didn't know that they were free in England!sailaway


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Ya, they should be free every where! If I was on a drug plan it would be free


----------



## orexis (Apr 3, 2003)

oh ya i forgot there are some doctors offices that will give it to you for free you can get smaples and they will jsut keep giving them to you


----------



## orexis (Apr 3, 2003)

i am in bc and i take the depo provera ( its a shot every 3 months) and its only 35$ cdn every 3 months. but i think its like 20$ a month for the other stuff i am not totally sure tho, ihope that helps


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Canuck!I've been on three different birth control methods in three months, two of them pills, and everything has been (on average) about 33 dollars US. I've been on Loestrin, Ortho-tri-cyclen and now I'm on the Nuva Ring, which is inserted, but it's basically the same stuff, just taken differently.







But all of them have been between 30 and 35 dollars US.Good luck to you!Amy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

hey girls!Thanks for your response. I guess the prices aren't that outrageous. Maybe my dr. will give me some to try as samples







Thanks again


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm on Yasmin and it costs $20.00 a month for my co pay with insurance.It would be $30.00 for me if my insurance didn't cover it,so not a big difference.-Wendi-


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

My Ortho Trycyclin and Marvelon are about $15 a month. But usually if you tell a doctor you have financial problems you can get them free. Maby women's places also give them and condoms out free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

AuroraheartThat's a good idea. maybe he can give me some samples or something to try for a month? I will have to ask.







Thanks for the idea!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I just went on The Pill for bad cramps and spotting in between periods.....I've taken if for 9 days so far and still spotting, I'm wondering if it'll ever stop. I was put on Lo/Ovral 28. My insurance copay is $11 but since my mom worked for the drug company Wyeth that makes my pill it's complely free.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

PS...when I pick up my prescription Eckard puts how much you saved with your drug plan and it says I saved $38.00


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Karen, did they ever tell you why you are spotting still or when you went to the dr?


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I haven't called them since I started taking the pill last week. Today was day 10 and it was even heavier today. I saw the Nurse Practitioner she told me try 3 months worth of pills......and see how it goes. Then when I go back in 3 months she'll give me a full pelvic with a pap smear and the remaining subscription. I'm wondering if I should see a doctor instead of the NP. She did a pelvic and didn't feel anything.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

oops prescription


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Karenwow it sounds like you're having a hard time with this. I'm sorry to hear about it. Ya, maybe seeing a doctor might be better then the nurse?? I wish you the best of luck!


----------

